# Apache2: php_gd2.dll wird nicht geladen



## braindad (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meinem Win2000 System den PHPLearn WAMP installiert, ist schon ne Weile her (php 4.3.6). Nun brauche ich die GD bzw GD2 lib und wollte diese aktivieren. Hab dementsprechende Änderungen in der php.ini vorgenommen:

extension_dir = C:\PHPLearn WAMP\php\extensions\
[...]
extension=php_gd2.dll

Möchte ich nun eine Funktion aus dieser Libary nutzen bekomm ich nur die Fehlermeldung "Fatal error: Call to undefined function: imagecreatefromjpeg() in [...]". Die GD Libary wird auch per phpinfo() nicht angezeigt.

Was tun?


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juni 2004)

Welches WAMP verwendest Du denn?

Beim Apachefriends WAMP gibt es mehrere php.ini, aber nur eine ist die richtige =D

Befindet sich die GD-DLL denn im angegebenen Verzeichnis? Nachschauen!
Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Gibt es Fehler in den Log-Dateien?


----------



## braindad (25. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von braindad _
> Ich habe auf meinem Win2000 System den *PHPLearn WAMP* installiert



die php_gd2.dll ist natürlich im angegebenen verzeichnis.
fehlermeldungen nur die oben angegebene, sobald ich ein php script mit funktionen der gd2-lib aufrufe. die sind ja nun nicht deklariert, da die lib gar nicht geladen wird.

in den apache logs steht nichts relevantes:


> [Fri Jun 25 13:52:36 2004] [notice] Parent: Created child process 1296
> [Fri Jun 25 13:52:37 2004] [notice] Child 1296: Child process is running
> [Fri Jun 25 13:52:37 2004] [notice] Child 1296: Acquired the start mutex.
> [Fri Jun 25 13:52:37 2004] [notice] Child 1296: Starting 250 worker threads.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juni 2004)

Sorry, von diesem exotischen WAMP habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. Habe das wohl falsch verstanden, der apachefriends wamp ist auch ein "php lern wamp" - heißt aber nicht so 

Ich vermute ganz einfach, das auch bei dir irgendwo eine zweite oder dritte php.ini vorhanden ist. Vermutlich hast Du die falsche editiert.

Es gäbe eine Fehlermeldung, wenn die DLL nicht gefunden werden würde oder wenn sie fehlerhaft wäre. Aber da sie überhaupt nicht geladen wird, vermute ich einfach mal, das es an der php.ini liegt.


----------



## braindad (25. Juni 2004)

hmmm.....da hätt ich nach deinem letzten posting schon drauf kommen können. habe die php.ini mal umbenannt. nach server neustart läuft php trotzdem weiter. sollte es ja eigtl nicht?!

das problem ist jetzt: es gibt auf dem gesamten rechner keine weitere php.ini  
wo sollte ich die php.ini eigtl generell finden? meine lag im phplearn php ordner (C.\PHPlearn WAMP\php\). da sollte sie allerdings ja auch liegen, oder?


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juni 2004)

Sie könnte auch im WINDOWS- bzw. WINNT-Ordner liegen.

Vertraue der Windows-Suche nicht, die zeigt nicht alles an (diese Erfahrung habe ich hart lernen müssen.

Installier dir:
Locate 3 Alpha
http://www.uku.fi/~jmhuttun/english/

Das ist eine Sucheroutine wie bei linux. Zuerst indexiert eine Anwendung die komplette Systemstruktur in eine Datenbank (dauert bei vollen 300 GB ca. 3-5 Minuten - mein System  ). Danach kann man mit der Suchanwendung (man kann übrigens die Standard Windows-Suche damit ersetzen) in atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit Dateien, Ordner und Dateiinhalte suchen. Von Zeit zu Zeit sollte man seine Strukturdatenbank aktualisieren - kann man auch automatisiert ablaufen lassen.

So, zurück zum Thema. Es MUSS irgendwo im System eine weitere PHP.INI sein.
Natürlich kann die auch umbenannt worden sein. Womit startest Du den Server eigentlich? Als Dienst oder mit einer BAT-Datei?


----------

